# Pcd 10/23



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

Just got my PCD scheduled for October 23rd. Anyone else with me?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats :thumbup: You'll have a great time!

Unfortunately I'll be out of the office that day.


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Jonathan, that's a burn you won't be there. Was hoping to meet you and thank you in person for all your help.


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

Jonathan got word from my CA that my car should be down there, just wondering if it's true? Space Gray/Coral 135 Convertible


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

I checked and they said it arrived late yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Jonathan I know you said you wouldn't be there Friday, was just wondering if they were going to install the front license plate holder to the car before I get down there? I'd prefer it was left off if possible. Also do you know if Donnie will be around Friday to do the hot lap?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

We don't put the front brackets on until you are here standing at the vehicle instructing us to do so. It's easy to put two holes in a bumper... not so easy to get them out 

Donnie will be here Friday for a hot lap :thumbup:


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

Just wanted to add a couple pics from my PCD wmo already did a great job with pics of everything so won't double up. Everything was great down there, Kelli handled my redelivery, Donnie was great as everyone has mentioned countless times, the hot lap is awesome. Didn't get to meet Jonathan as he was out that day but there's always next time around hopefully.



















Great experience highly recommend it to anyone on the fence. Drove back to MD that afternoon getting back around 2:00 am, there was another couple from the DC area picking up a 335 convertible.

The next morning I had a guy back in to my rear bumper in a parking lot, that was fun :-\ still dealing with that and waiting on his insurance to get in touch with me, the rear bumper has to be replaced, so far nothing else was noted on the estimate not sure if they'll add anything once they get it off. But so far my car has had to have a wheel replaced due to cosmetic damage caused in shipping from Germany and now this...hope this isn't a sign of bad things to come.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear you have your damage... At least you get to see the car and hopefully the bumper will get it fix soon!


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks wmo, yea i'm very happy to at least have the car in my possession. And the bumper will be replaced soon and hopefully good as new.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry we didn't get to meet. Glad to hear you had a great time :thumbup:

I hope you can get the bumper replaced soon!


----------

